# اللهجة السعودية: مقفي على النيه



## makala

ما معنى -مقفي على النيه- في الاطار هذا

على الله يابقى دمعي محد غيرك وفا ليه
جفوني كل هلي وربعي وانا مقفي على النيه
يادنيا لو على قلبي… احبك بس وش ذنبي
رضيت انا برضى حظي وحظي مارضى بيه


----------



## rayloom

قفى معناها أدبر
على النية هي كما نقول على نياتي في كثير من اللهجات العربية.


----------

